# Hen & Chicken Bay 7/1 after work



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Will be launching from the Wymston Pde ramp between 18:00 and 18:30 and flogging the flats near Halliday Park


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave and Occy and Ken , i will see you guys down there, tide will be on the run up and close to high , so should be good


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

whats this ?

given up on the inshore stuff already have we Dave ? 

sounds like a plan. Didnt get out this weekend......want to enter something decent in the comp this year 

will have ch 25 on and be on the look out.


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Did myou end up going how did you go? what worked and what didn't??

Matty


----------

